# General > Films >  Stan and Ollie

## ecb

I used to enjoy watching Laurel and Hardy when it was on television, when  I was a child.  A new comedy biopic about them came out recently.  I believe  that it is coming to Thurso Cinema soon.  A YouTube link to the film's  trailer is below:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtGn-JRdXVM

----------


## Neil Howie

Just to pick up on this old post (and I have seen the film and liked it), but there is (a legitimately) free tv broadcaster called Pluto TV that has a channel (at the time of writing) solely devoted to Laurel and Hardy reruns.  You might need a firestick to watch it,

----------


## ecb

There are quite a few old Laurel and Hardy episodes on Talking Pictures tv, which is on  Sky 328 | Freeview 81 | Freesat 306 | Virgin 445

----------

